# Missy



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

I have just realised I haven't posted any pictures of my Staffy. I've had her since May, heres a timeline of her life so far:

The first pic I saw of her, taken May 08 at around 6 weeks old









The first day she was with us (9 1/2 wks old):









June (1 month old)


















July (2 months old)



























August (3 months old)


----------



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

August: 









September (4 months old)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










October (5 months old)


















November (6 months old)


















and dad









Sorry there are so many


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

shes gorgeous hun! 
i love that last pic of dad x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont worry we love loads of pics here :d they are great pictures, she is lovely a beautiful girl


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shes lovely they grow up so quickly dont they.


----------



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

She certainly is though I'm biased 

She has grown really quickly size wise but shes still a bouncy pup behaviour wise - into everything and has sooo much energy :001_wub:


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Love the pic beside the TV.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes Gorgeous love the one of her sleeping


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes gorgeous, very cute,


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Awwww she's absolutely gorgeous!!!! 

I love the first pic, her face is the sweetest puppy expression
I also like the one of her in her jumper, how cute!!!!
Oh and Dad is very handsome too!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

shes lovely colours alot lke mine


----------

